# Bob Kane Dies at 54 Years Old



## MNicolai (Nov 4, 2008)

Bob Kane, the VP of Operations for Mainstage Theatrical Supply, died of natural causes last week.


> Bob Kane loved the theater business, but his best gig was volunteering as camp director to help young burn victims.
> 
> 
> He helped develop the Wisconsin Alliance for Fire Safety's Summer Camp for Burn-Injured Children, held annually at Camp Timber-lee in East Troy. Thirty-seven campers were there the first year, in 1995. Since then, as many as 95 young people, ages 7 to 17, have attended the annual camp.
> ...


From their website:


> It is with immense sadness that we announce the passing of dear friend and co-worker Robert “Bob” Kane, Director of Operations. Trained at UW-Milwaukee, Bob worked both locally and nationally as a lighting designer in the entertainment field since 1974. Moving to the supply side of the theatrical business, he worked interfacing with architects and engineers providing consultation services. He began his career with Mainstage in 1993. Bob was a camp director for WAFS Burn Camp and educated many of his friends and co-workers about the importance of this work. He was also an accomplished underwater diver. We send our sympathies and prayers to Bob’s family and friends - his constant presence, intelligence and quick wit will be sorely missed by all.


Having been in their shop today, I know that everyone at Mainstage is having a hard time dealing with this. The tone was very somber there. It's not made any better that the only administrative password to their network was known my Bob, so now they have to hack into their own system, which is only causing them more headaches.


----------

